# Food Safety News Sun 3/29/2020



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 3/29/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Italy reveals results of food and drink controls*
By News Desk on Mar 29, 2020 12:05 am Most issues with food and beverages in Italy involved products of animal origin and were microbiological, according to a recent report from authorities. In 2018, almost 50,500 samples of food products were taken from all stages of the supply chain and nearly 130,000 analyzes conducted as part of official controls. From these analytical checks almost...  Continue Reading


----------

